# My "God Puppies"



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I was over visiting the puppies I helped whelp again yeasty, and thought I'd share some new photos of the adorableness. And don't ask... there are already more people who want these puppies than there are available puppy. ...Although a little birds told me that one of them IS going to a forum member.  (NOT ME!!!  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And a few more:/Users/karenrdnall/Desktop/2017 08 19 Poppy Pups/2017 08 19 Poppy Pups (107 of 137).jpg


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I missed a puppy, but I don't know which one! LOL!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh, Oh, Oh. So darn, stinkin' cute. I don't want another puppy, I don't want another puppy, I don't want another puppy.........


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Okay, I choose (in my fantasy doggie household) that beautiful Ann Margaret redhead mamma.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> Okay, I choose (in my fantasy doggie household) that beautiful Ann Margaret redhead mamma.


:laugh: SHE isn't going ANYWHERE!!!

The interesting thing, though, is you can't tell much from the puppy colors. They will all be on the red "spectrum", but three of the puppies from the last litter started out similar in color to these and ended up Irish Setter red... even darker than Poppy!!! We are expecting all but the little boy in the last head shot to darken considerably. He, we are guessing, will end up Golden Retriever color, based on the puppy like him in the last litter.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

They are adorable. I find myself wanting a little sister for Penelope! 
I will definitely need some advice on breeders and when to start looking at some point.
Such beautiful puppies!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for posting more photos of these puppies, Karen. I like seeing the mommy with them too!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for posting the latest, karen. They are so adorable, aren't they?

And thanks to Karen's help, I am one of the very lucky ones who is going to be bringing one of these little beauties home. I look at the pictures and wonder "are you my puppy?"

kate


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just love seeing these puppy pics! They are so cute and Poppy is such a beauty!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

beatrice said:


> Thanks for posting the latest, karen. They are so adorable, aren't they?
> 
> And thanks to Karen's help, I am one of the very lucky ones who is going to be bringing one of these little beauties home. I look at the pictures and wonder "are you my puppy?"
> 
> kate


You must be so excited! I am so jealous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Genie1000 said:


> They are adorable. I find myself wanting a little sister for Penelope!
> I will definitely need some advice on breeders and when to start looking at some point.
> Such beautiful puppies!


We are lucky to have a number of great breeders in New England. (And a few less than great ones too!  )


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I am jealous of Beatrice too! Hope you will be posting lots of photos as your sweet baby grows up!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Congratulations Kate! You must be so excited. They are adorable and gorgeous color!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The puppies are just precious!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Havanese vs Setter*



krandall said:


> :laugh: SHE isn't going ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> The interesting thing, though, is you can't tell much from the puppy colors. They will all be on the red "spectrum", but three of the puppies from the last litter started out similar in color to these and ended up Irish Setter red... even darker than Poppy!!! We are expecting all but the little boy in the last head shot to darken considerably. He, we are guessing, will end up Golden Retriever color, based on the puppy like him in the last litter.


I would have logically concluded that they lighten as do sables. On another thread goldens are compared to the Havanese and now we have the spectacular color of the most beautiful sporting dog, with the attributes of portability, no sad tendency to roam and the sweetest running gate bar none. These doggies are spectacular, I keep my fingers crossed that a popular television show or movie doesn't come out which features one.:|:|:|


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Karen, when the time comes for a sibling, I will definitely be picking your brain for breeder references. 
Although, I personally had a good experience with Penelope's breeder, I won't go back to them after learning more.
One question for now, if we wanted a sibling in say a year or two, how far in advance should I be talking to a breeder?


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I am excited! The breeder has been great about sending pics and short videos. My happy place - looking at puppy videos. I'm thrilled to be getting one of these adorable puppies but especially from her because of all she's doing to help these puppies be the best they can be. I think he'll be smarter than me when he gets here! 

kate


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> I would have logically concluded that they lighten as do sables. On another thread goldens are compared to the Havanese and now we have the spectacular color of the most beautiful sporting dog, with the attributes of portability, no sad tendency to roam and the sweetest running gate bar none. These doggies are spectacular, I keep my fingers crossed that a popular television show or movie doesn't come out which features one.:|:|:|


Clear reds are completely different, genetically from sable. You can have red sable, and they can lighten, and usually lose most of the black tipping, just like other types of sables. But these dogs have no sable genes at all. Both parents are ee. That means that, like Golden Retrievers (who are also ee) they can be anywhere on the red "scale, from cream to deep red, they can't be any other color. Of course. havanese also usually carry white markings, so that can affect the expression of color. There was one puppy in the previous litter who was an extreme parti... white, except for red ears and red circles around his eyes. Genetically, he was still the same, ee, but his rampant white "markings" make him look like a white dog with a bit of red trim.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Genie1000 said:


> Karen, when the time comes for a sibling, I will definitely be picking your brain for breeder references.
> Although, I personally had a good experience with Penelope's breeder, I won't go back to them after learning more.
> One question for now, if we wanted a sibling in say a year or two, how far in advance should I be talking to a breeder?


I'd be talking to them now... getting to know them, to decide who you feel comfortable working with, and get "on the list". The good New England breeders all work together. And if they don't have a litter coming, are at least willing to tell you who does.


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks! If it's ok with you, I will message you for some suggestions.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a pretty litter.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What cuties!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Genie1000 said:


> Thanks! If it's ok with you, I will message you for some suggestions.


Any time!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I'm seeing RED! (but in a good way) LOL
How cute they are. Interesting lesson in ee genes.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The puppies are all spoken for. I wouldn't think it should be anything wrong with posting a video. This was when they were 3-1/2 weeks old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And just because they are SOOOO cute...

Here's Phoebe falling asleep in my lap! <3 (And no, she is NOT coming home with me  ) (repeat after me, 3 dogs is enough, three dogs is enough, three dogs is MORE than enough!!!  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The puppies are all spoken for. I wouldn't think it should be anything wrong with posting a video. This was when they were 3-1/2 weeks old.
> 
> IMG 8753 - YouTube


I think some red puppies should be coming your way soon too, Tom? But I strongly suspect they are all spoken for already too... The best puppies usually are! 

Elinor saw Monte (Tony/Nike) the other day and sent me his photo. What a lovely guy he has become!!!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

They are gorgeous puppies!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the video and the new photo!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Okay, this morning I love Phoebe best.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*A Reminder from K...*

...trying to rest while Zoe naps. PUPS ARE EXHAUSTING.


----------

